# How much would you pay for these?



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

I know I'm asking the wrong crowd of people since most people here are prior stingy LowEnders and I've already decided on a price based on competitors, calculated based on costs, plus a tad of shovenose randomness.

Anyway, what do you think?

PS: Unmanaged. Mostly HE bandwidth as far as I know. Fairfax, CA location. 

*SERVER 1*

-CPU: Intel Core i3-2100 3.1GHz 2C/4T

-RAM: 4GB DDR3

-HDD: 500GB

-Network: 5TB 100Mbps

*SERVER 2*

-CPU: Intel Celeron 847 1.1GHz 2C/2T

-RAM: 4GB DDR3

-HDD: 250GB

-Network: 5TB 100Mbps

*SERVER 3*

-CPU: Intel Pentium G2010 2.8GHz 2C/2T

-RAM: 4GB DDR3

-HDD: 1TB

-Network: 5TB 100Mbps


----------



## sv01 (Oct 9, 2013)

I've already decided on a price based on competitors, calculated based on costs, plus a tad of shovenose randomness.

just tell us how much you offer these  and we may give our comment after that


----------



## rds100 (Oct 9, 2013)

Server1 - maybe around $40 - $45

Server2 - $15 - $20

Server3 - $30 - $35


----------



## jarland (Oct 9, 2013)

HE bandwidth, desktop CPUs, very low bandwidth allotment. These are the primary factors for the numbers below.


1. $50


2. $25


3. $35


However, the average consumer who isn't going to be found on any of these forums, based on prices that are actually being paid by the biggest hosting companies, I'd say the following could be sold to the right people.


1. $200


2. $80


3. $120


Rough estimates done in my head of course.


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 9, 2013)

1 - $40

2 - $15-20 - You can get a P4 for 19 at Wholesale

3 - $ 30


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

Interesting.

Thanks to those that already posted. Hopefully a few more people will chime in. I'll post what I was going for tomorrow morning if I remember otherwise tomorrow evening.

And Jarland, thank you for making me laugh  Big dedicated server providers (Hivelocity, Softlayer, etc.) are way overpriced it's hilarious, and I plan to try to stop it.


----------



## peterw (Oct 9, 2013)

i3-2100 (3.1 GHz with hyperthreading) beats Pentium G 2010 (2.8 Ghz *without *hyperthreading), so:

1. $45
2. $20
3. $30


----------



## willie (Oct 9, 2013)

I wouldn't want any non-RAID server.  Have some with 2 drives (software raid ok) and I'll be more interested.  Would also prefer more powerful CPU, say equal to the i5-3570S that OVH has for $50/mo with 2x1TB and 8gb of ram.  Of if RTO for the hard drives is possible, then I'm quite interested.  Matching OVH prices isn't expected but as you say, I'm cheap, so I wouldn't pay too much premium.  I don't care that much about high volume network transit.  I mostly want CPU and storage.

What data center is it?


----------



## Jono20201 (Oct 9, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Big dedicated server providers (Hivelocity, Softlayer, etc.) are way overpriced it's hilarious, and I plan to try to stop it.


One of the reasons they are big is because they profit margins are so high though.


----------



## XLvps (Oct 9, 2013)

As a reseller or an end user?


----------



## XLvps (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, why do so many dedicated server providers advertise servers with only 1 drive?  Is that the equivalent of the car commercials that show the price of the base model.  Who gets a server without at least Raid 1?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

OK well I was thinking the following...

I would have like a 25% off launch promo that the first person using each server would get until they cancel it. Only one drive per server for now until they have paid for themselves then I'd upgrade the RAM on some of the servers like the i3-2100 and G2010 to 16GB and 8GB respectively, and maybe give some of the nicer servers two drives. 

[SIZE=14pt]1.     [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Intel Core i3-3220, 3.3GHz, 2 Cores with HT, 16GB DDR3, 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA - $60/month[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]2.     [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]AMD FX-6200, 3.8GHz, 4.1GHz Turbo, 6 Cores. 8GB DDR3, 1TB 7200RPM 64MB - $70/month[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]3.     [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Intel Core i3-2100, 3.1GHz, 2 Cores with HT, 4GB DDR3, 500GB 5400RPM 8MB SATA - $50/month[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]4.     [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Intel Pentium G2010, 2.8GHz,  2 Cores, 4GB DDR3, 500GB 7200RPM 16MB SATA - $45/month[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]5.     [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] (3) Intel Celeron 847, 1.1GHz, 2 Cores, 4GB DDR3, 250GB 7200RPM 16-32MB SATA - $30/month[/SIZE]


----------



## Jon.Fatino (Oct 9, 2013)

It would be smarter to buy a cheaper dual quad core server and run vms, they would blow those older servers out of the water.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 9, 2013)

i3-3220 and G2010 are not old CPUs, they are good Ivy Bridge CPUs which are currently sold by Intel.

The dual quad core you can buy on the other hand is probably 3-4 years old, if not more.

And the single performance of an i3-3220 or G2010 will be much better than the single thread performance of a L5420 or L5520.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

Jon.Fatino said:


> It would be smarter to buy a cheaper dual quad core server and run vms, they would blow those older servers out of the water.


For running VMs, yes.

But if you're NOT doing that, I think these would be a smarter choice. For the most part the hardware is either lightly used by me or brand new (so it's no eBay servers). A lot of the RAM is brand new fresh from the manufacturer's RMA (I had a bunch of dead RAM around here and I sent it all in to get replaced). What I have learned is while I dislike Corsair their RMA is much better than Patriot Memory's. LOL.

Also I think for people that want a more powerful system the AMD FX one is pretty decent. Unfortunately the motherboard doesn't support more than 8GB RAM but a new motherboard could be put in down the road. But I took that one out of my HTPC which i only used like twice.

Cheap dedicated servers are like cheap VPS's - lots of churn/turnover. So there's always opportunities to upgrade/change hardware in between customers.


----------



## willie (Oct 9, 2013)

Where does the hardware come from?  Have you purchased it or what?  The AMD 6200 seems especially odd: if you want an AMD multicore at all, it might as well be an 8350.  I agree that the i3-3220 single core performance is pretty good.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

Well yes they are mostly unused desktops I had sitting around put into 2u server cases so some of if it is kinda random.


questions:


would you rather have the Celeron 847, atom dual core, or amd e350?


----------



## NodeBytes (Oct 9, 2013)

atom dual core

What datacenter are these in?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

NodeBytes said:


> atom dual core
> 
> What datacenter are these in?


For now, my apartment. For later, an office probably in San Rafael.

I've got 8 UPS's, high quality managed switches, a fiber-based network is getting installed directly to the premises with our own ASN (not own IPs, but we'll be using another providers IPs I think), and I'll be around to take care of any problems. So, not any worse than ColoCrossing


----------



## jarland (Oct 9, 2013)

You know what... Do it bro. Why the hell not try to shake things up and do something crazy? I mean if you're willing to do what it takes to fit a rack with the necessary dressings at a residence and you get all the appropriate permission, fucking do it.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

jarland said:


> You know what... Do it bro. Why the hell not try to shake things up and do something crazy? I mean if you're willing to do what it takes to fit a rack with the necessary dressings at a residence and you get all the appropriate permission, fucking do it.


Are you being sarcastic or supportive? 

I'm starting a local ISP so that will help pay for the bandwidth, so I may as well sell some servers off it too. It's not like I need a gig of internet to go on vpsBoard and stream Netflix...


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 9, 2013)

If you're serious, hmu.

I might buy a couple.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> If you're serious, hmu.
> 
> I might buy a couple.


Thanks. I'll be posting here and hopefully will have an offer posted on LEB when I launch, so just keep an eye on them. Probably going to be 1-4 months.


----------



## jarland (Oct 9, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Are you being sarcastic or supportive?
> 
> 
> I'm starting a local ISP so that will help pay for the bandwidth, so I may as well sell some servers off it too. It's not like I need a gig of internet to go on vpsBoard and stream Netflix...


I'm generally not sarcastic after this much everclear


----------



## jarland (Oct 9, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> If you're serious, hmu.
> 
> 
> I might buy a couple.


Don't get him raided bro 
Sucks way worse when you sleep there lol


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 9, 2013)

jarland said:


> Don't get him raided bro
> 
> 
> Sucks way worse when you sleep there lol


I'll try not to 

However, I doubt it.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

jarland said:


> Don't get him raided bro
> 
> 
> Sucks way worse when you sleep there lol


LOL could also be entertaining. But more sucky too I guess. But don't they need a warrant?


----------



## manacit (Oct 9, 2013)

I might just be lucky, but I have an: i3-2100 w/ 4GB of RAM and 500GB HDD on unmetered 100mbit for $10/m in HE FMT through Swiftway. I'm sure the quality of bw is probably about the same (lol HE), but I also have native v6 and it's in a real datacenter with real IPMI. This might be a tough sell.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 9, 2013)

manacit said:


> I might just be lucky, but I have an: i3-2100 w/ 4GB of RAM and 500GB HDD on unmetered 100mbit for $10/m in HE FMT through Swiftway. I'm sure the quality of bw is probably about the same (lol HE), but I also have native v6 and it's in a real datacenter with real IPMI. This might be a tough sell.


Wha??? I hate you haha.

I currently have an i3-2100 with 8GB of RAM and 2x 500GB HDD on unmetered 100mbit (5 IPs included) for 50/month in HE FMT through Swiftway as well. IPMI included as well.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 9, 2013)

That is all.


----------



## manacit (Oct 9, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Wha??? I hate you haha.
> 
> 
> I currently have an i3-2100 with 8GB of RAM and 2x 500GB HDD on unmetered 100mbit (5 IPs included) for 50/month in HE FMT through Swiftway as well. IPMI included as well.


It was part of some insane giveaway deal they did, I don't have the second drive, and I only have one usable IP, but it's pretty nice!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 9, 2013)

manacit said:


> It was part of some insane giveaway deal they did, I don't have the second drive, and I only have one usable IP, but it's pretty nice!


Dang you're one lucky person! Yeah I really am enjoying this right now and for the price it does what I need it to do (two remote desktops plus intensive code generation (Civil Engineering programs).


----------



## Shados (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, not like a lot of datacenter businesses didn't start out in people's basements. Just, y'know, be up front about it.


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 9, 2013)

Just don't copy Island Datacenter, they already did that


----------



## willie (Oct 9, 2013)

This is a shared 100 mbit pipe between all those dedis?  Hmm.

I don't think I want any of the dedis but if you want to let me park a box of my own, I might be interested.  It could be something real small, like a laptop with an external HDD.  I'd use a fairly large amount of inbound bandwidth and not much outbound.  The inbound could be low priority if there's a way to arrange that.  Basically I want to transfer a few TB of data from an OVH dedi to my own gear.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 10, 2013)

Colo. interesting.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 10, 2013)

Well damn I got into a fight with my bandwidth provider and now this isn't going to work. Anybody want to buy some 2U servers? :'( I really, really thought this was going to work. Business plans don't mean shit when I can't get the bandwidth though


----------



## trewq (Oct 10, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Well damn I got into a fight with my bandwidth provider and now this isn't going to work. Anybody want to buy some 2U servers? :'( I really, really thought this was going to work. Business plans don't mean shit when I can't get the bandwidth though


.... What did you do? It's pretty hard to get in a fight with someone who is trying to sell you something...


----------



## jarland (Oct 10, 2013)

trewq said:


> .... What did you do? It's pretty hard to get in a fight with someone who is trying to sell you something...


Michael has a special skill in this department 


You know I'm picking on you shovey, but you know it's true! Lol


----------



## shovenose (Oct 10, 2013)

jarland said:


> Michael has a special skill in this department
> 
> 
> You know I'm picking on you shovey, but you know it's true! Lol


I'm starting to think that the whole Incero thing was more my fault than Gordon's.


----------



## trewq (Oct 11, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm starting to think that the whole Incero thing was more my fault than Gordon's.


I legitimately want to know what happened with your bandwidth provider


----------



## shovenose (Oct 11, 2013)

trewq said:


> I legitimately want to know what happened with your bandwidth provider


Nothing nice. But perhaps I can patch it up tomorrow or find some other solution because I still want to do this.


----------



## nunim (Oct 11, 2013)

trewq said:


> .... What did you do? It's pretty hard to get in a fight with someone who is trying to sell you something...


Indeed if you have the money and want to pay for it, including build out which can be a significant expense, I can't see why they wouldn't take your money..

Getting decent fiber to the home is not always possible, I know FPL Fibernet (Joe should know them) wouldn't do any service to residential areas, even if it was for home based business and I was willing to pay for the build-out.


----------



## Abdussamad (Oct 11, 2013)

XLvps said:


> Also, why do so many dedicated server providers advertise servers with only 1 drive?  Is that the equivalent of the car commercials that show the price of the base model.  Who gets a server without at least Raid 1?



I did multiple times over years. It depends on your application. Some apps are more RAM intensive. Some tend to hit the disk harder. I don't know how long you've been in the hosting industry but you will learn this in time. Lots of hosts offer what look like unbalanced servers to the untrained eye i.e. servers that have more of one resource compared to others. They know there is a market for this sort of thing. An example being FDC servers that specialises in high bandwith servers.


----------



## DamienSB (Oct 14, 2013)

You're not going to get fiber in your apartment building.. I don’t think your landlord would approve any of that.

I don't think you would even be able to get this working well enough because of power constraints. You'll probably get 15amps and anything over that you could cause a fire.


----------



## jarland (Oct 14, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm starting to think that the whole Incero thing was more my fault than Gordon's.


I know it was, but let me be clear about the context in which I say that. When Ryan and myself started out, we both had unreal expectations, we complained way more than was reasonable, and we burned bridges. There's this moment where your vision meets reality and an inevitable clash ensues. Some of those who have been in the industry longer like to pretend they didn't go through it, and for all I know maybe some didn't, but at some point your perception and youthful vision has to clash with reality. You can't avoid it. You're doing well, keep it up.


----------

